# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Working comic idea... plz let me kno if there is potential...

## Tahmina

Hello all. I just joined the forum after a life time of being a comic book fan.
I would like to start my own comic book in honour of my deceased husband. We wud watch all the superhero movies with our 2 daughters & he was our black wolverine. My children are still small and this can be a way to always have daddy in their lives. I know the sketches are crude, but its still in the draft stage.
I have alot of plot lines already so i would like to see if there is some interest in my storyline. 
Please feel free to comment. Critism is always welcomed...
Plz enjoy...

----------


## Tahmina

More pages...

----------


## Tahmina

More pages...

----------


## Tahmina

More pages...

----------


## Tahmina

Another page...
If anyone likes it so far... i can upload more...
Note, the title is not set. I kno i need a better name...
Suggestions more than welcome...

----------

